# POLL: R-15 version 300 or 500 ?????



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Just wanted to get to the bottom of this and see what people have.


----------



## Thunder7 (Nov 16, 2005)

Bobman said:


> Just wanted to get to the bottom of this and see what people have.


500 here, got it through an online retailer.


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

You makes the 500 for I know that the 300 is made by phillips?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Two 500's. Bought them early on from VE.

Carl


----------



## shaun-ohio (Aug 24, 2002)

mine is 500 version got it at best buy


----------



## samo (Nov 9, 2002)

500, ordered from DirecTV.


----------



## techNoodle (Nov 15, 2005)

500 represents Humax
300 is for Philips

For those who have seen both models, the Philips unit is smaller. I assume the software is comparable, so problems seen in the R15-500 will be seen in the R15-300.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Just for conclusion of this thread (in addition to the other one).

I just wanted that I got "2nd" confirmation on exactly what techNoodle posted.

500 - Humax
300 - Philips

500-109a
300-102a

Are functionally the same.


----------



## DesignDawg (Jan 8, 2006)

techNoodle said:


> 500 represents Humax
> 300 is for Philips
> 
> For those who have seen both models, the Philips unit is smaller. I assume the software is comparable, so problems seen in the R15-500 will be seen in the R15-300.


The Philips is smaller? As in physically size-wise? How much smaller?

Ricky


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

DesignDawg said:


> The Philips is smaller? As in physically size-wise? How much smaller?
> 
> Ricky


That's kinda personal... don't you you think.... 

All kidding a side... I would like to know that too... maybe It is a trip to walmart this weekend, with a tape-measure...


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

ebonovic said:


> Just for conclusion of this thread (in addition to the other one).
> 
> I just wanted that I got "2nd" confirmation on exactly what techNoodle posted.
> 
> ...


Earl, isn't the correct version 500-109a?

Typo i suspect. :lol:


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Donnie Byrd said:


> Earl, isn't the correct version 500-109a?
> 
> Typo i suspect. :lol:


That or someone just slipped and told us that he's now on the Beta team.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Kanyon71 said:


> That or someone just slipped and told us that he's now on the Beta team.


My bad... 109f was that last "version" number I have heard that has been in alpha/beta testing.

500-109a is the last released version.

Didn't we agree earlier today, we are all kinda in the "beta"


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

ebonovic said:


> My bad... 109f was that last "version" number I have heard that has been in alpha/beta testing.
> 
> 500-109a is the last released version.
> 
> Didn't we agree earlier today, we are all kinda in the "beta"


Yes we did, but maybe some of us more then others. :lol:


----------



## gvaughn (Dec 5, 2005)

Mine's a 500 as well. Does there seem to be a difference regarding whether one has problems or not based on which model one has?


----------

